# led strobes in rear cargo light



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi 
I am thinking of putting two amber led strobe lights in place of my rear cargo lights 2002 F350 to replace my sound off pinnacle mag mount that someone helped there self to. I figure if they can't see them they wont steal them. Any help or recommendations are welcome.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I do a fair share of commercial plowing. I also wanted my truck to look stock but still have all the advantages of having warning lights. This would also solve your out of sight out of mind problem. I chose clear bulbs in the rear of the truck because they are alot more visible. Clears are frowned upon if you are driving in the street around here but I only have them on while in the lots. I did choose amber in the front corners to limit the flashback while it is snowing. Hope this helps, Casey


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Do yourself a huge favor and put some WHELEN VERTEXs in your cargo lights. I put the split color (amber/clear) in mine and it literally took 30-45min from start to finish. The easiest way is to remove the cargo lamps and put the VERTEXs in this holes. There Is room to drill new holes in you want to.

P.S. - Use that search button at the top, this topic has been discussed several times


----------



## Fr0sty (Jan 2, 2012)

i just did the same thing with two extra whelen pop ins i had laying around...


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

*LED vs strobes*

The biggest thing to watch for is heat. I installed a set of strobes in a set of Ford Ranger turn signals and within a month it was starting to melt the lens from the heat. Area was to small for the heat to dissipate. For cargo lights I would definitely steer toward the LEDs.


----------



## Fr0sty (Jan 2, 2012)

the superdutys are partially open on the top of the cargo light, plenty of airflow & room to let heat dissipate


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

chakakan;1424681 said:


> The biggest thing to watch for is heat. I installed a set of strobes in a set of Ford Ranger turn signals and within a month it was starting to melt the lens from the heat. Area was to small for the heat to dissipate. For cargo lights I would definitely steer toward the LEDs.


For this very reason, use the VERTEXs......


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Fire_n_Ice;1424242 said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and put some WHELEN VERTEXs in your cargo lights. I put the split color (amber/clear) in mine and it literally took 30-45min from start to finish. The easiest way is to remove the cargo lamps and put the VERTEXs in this holes. There Is room to drill new holes in you want to.
> 
> P.S. - Use that search button at the top, this topic has been discussed several times


What else do you need besides the lights could you post a link. thx


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

NickT;1425041 said:


> What else do you need besides the lights could you post a link. thx


The nice thing about buying the VERTEXs, is that all you need are the lights and a switch. They have an inline flasher, so you don't need a separate box for that.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Sooo its not a matter of just switching out the cargo bulbs with the vertexs you have to Run wire for them?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

NickT;1426017 said:


> Sooo its not a matter of just switching out the cargo bulbs with the vertexs you have to Run wire for them?


You can wire them into your the cargo lamp wires, but then they will activate everytime you open your doors, turn your dome lamps on, etc.... Just run one wire into the headliner, down your C Pillar, along the floor and up to a switch in the dash. I was talking about jus using the holes from the cargo lamps so you don't have to drill new holes.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Thx for the response


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

vertex are the bomb in cargo lights....strobes good too...


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I went with these cause they are bright leds no heat very little power draw and you get two for the price of less than one for some out there and the support from them is great besides they use gen 3 leds like everyone else.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/strobes-n-more-e-series-hide-a-way-led-kit.html


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

razr777;1426612 said:


> I went with these cause they are bright leds no heat very little power draw and you get two for the price of less than one for some out there and the support from them is great besides they use gen 3 leds like everyone else.
> 
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/strobes-n-more-e-series-hide-a-way-led-kit.html


Two for the price of one?! I'm not sure if I got a hell of a deal or what, but I paid less than that advertised price for my VERTEXs. I'm sure those are fine lights, but they are just as expensive as anything else.


----------



## Rainer (Dec 15, 2011)

Fire_n_Ice;1426952 said:


> Two for the price of one?! I'm not sure if I got a hell of a deal or what, but I paid less than that advertised price for my VERTEXs. I'm sure those are fine lights, but they are just as expensive as anything else.


Where from?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Rainer;1427036 said:


> Where from?


Local dealer


----------



## Rainer (Dec 15, 2011)

Fire_n_Ice;1427081 said:


> Local dealer


I've found em on ebay for $66/pair with free shipping. How much did you pay and what part of Kendall Cty are you in? I get down to southern Kane Cty every once in awhile, might be worth the drive if the price is right.


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

I just got my e series hideaways from strobesnmore today via ups I will put them in this weekend I will let everyone know how I make out. I am also thinking of replacing my clearance light with the Atomic leds just don't know if I should go with clear or amber lenses


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

KC2LLW;1427218 said:


> I just got my e series hideaways from strobesnmore today via ups I will put them in this weekend I will let everyone know how I make out. I am also thinking of replacing my clearance light with the Atomic leds just don't know if I should go with clear or amber lenses


I talked to them and they will be doing smoked with amber led's i can't wait that's what ones i will be doing.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Fire_n_Ice;1426952 said:


> Two for the price of one?! I'm not sure if I got a hell of a deal or what, but I paid less than that advertised price for my VERTEXs. I'm sure those are fine lights, but they are just as expensive as anything else.


Vertex go for average 70.00 each and only get one there are others out there that are over 100.00 for one i said if you read it is like almost getting two for one like some others out there. also he sells two for 110.00 but if you call and with the discount it is way less for two and uses same leds as the whelen so i think that's good deal when your buying 12 of them lol.

so where did you get yours for such a killer price maybe i get another 12 for my other truck send me a link.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

razr777;1427272 said:


> Vertex go for average 70.00 each and only get one there are others out there that are over 100.00 for one i said if you read it is like almost getting two for one like some others out there. also he sells two for 110.00 but if you call and with the discount it is way less for two and uses same leds as the whelen so i think that's good deal when your buying 12 of them lol.
> 
> so where did you get yours for such a killer price maybe i get another 12 for my other truck send me a link.


Big WHELEN fan, so I didn't bother reading whatever description they had on the page. I clicked your link and scrolled down to the price where it said "quantity: 1" and price $109. Sorry to get you so excited.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL not excited but if i can save more money i'm all for it and i like whelen too but was cheaper this way and same gen 3 leds also cheapest i found 63.00 each for the vertex.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds about right....if your buying that many, a few bucks here and there add up to alot. I have 8 VERTEXs, 4 ions and 4 lin6 on my truck.... For no other reason than I like lights and I'm always backing onto busy streets, so why not!


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree can't have too many lights or can you lol i got 6 on the rear 6 on the front just led strobes not sure what to go with for back rack when it comes and dash lights still not sure if i want or not to much to decide .


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

the more lights, the happier you make the guy behind you when they are on haha. I accidently hit my switchbox the other day with my drink, the guy behind we was so close he backed off about 100-200 feet in a second.


----------



## bryanlaprad (Jan 20, 2012)

i was thinking about putting strobes on my back rack but this is a good idea....could you put the same lights in the reverse lights too? im liking the fact that all you have to do it power them and not have to worry about a controller


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

bryanlaprad;1429429 said:


> i was thinking about putting strobes on my back rack but this is a good idea....could you put the same lights in the reverse lights too? im liking the fact that all you have to do it power them and not have to worry about a controller


Yes, you can put these LED hideaways anyway that you can drill a 1" hole. And I know with WHELEN, you can buy a flange a surface mount them. The VERTEXs are supre bright lights.


----------



## tomx20 (Jan 10, 2011)

Fire_n_Ice;1429660 said:


> Yes, you can put these LED hideaways anyway that you can drill a 1" hole. And I know with WHELEN, you can buy a flange a surface mount them. The VERTEXs are supre bright lights.


IMO, Vertex or any LED hide away for that matter, are not good as surface mount lights. I find them to be too small to offer good output if not in a housing.

If you want a surface mount light, get a grille light. These lights offer far more output, and you can get 2 grille lights for the price of 1 Whelen Vertex Thumbs Up


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

tomx20;1429678 said:


> IMO, Vertex or any LED hide away for that matter, are not good as surface mount lights. I find them to be too small to offer good output if not in a housing.
> 
> If you want a surface mount light, get a grille light. These lights offer far more output, and you can get 2 grille lights for the price of 1 Whelen Vertex Thumbs Up


I disagree with your statement about them being too small to offer sufficient light output as a surface mount. But, yes ... Other surface mount lights are cheaper, unless you run into a situation were you are trying to fit a light into a tight area or you want a light on a round corner of a bumper and you don't want it sticking out as far. Is it the only solution? No, but don't discount it's effectiveness as a surface mount light. I've seen them utilized in that way so many times and have always been impressed by them


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tomx20;1429678 said:


> IMO, Vertex or any LED hide away for that matter, are not good as surface mount lights. I find them to be too small to offer good output if not in a housing.
> 
> If you want a surface mount light, get a grille light. These lights offer far more output, and you can get 2 grille lights for the price of 1 Whelen Vertex Thumbs Up


So if I want to put a strobe on the rear of my fender to my f450 I should
Put a grille light? I disagree. Grille lights are good for the grille, ands few other spots like toolbox, (Maybe the tailgate of a truck) and windows. whelen vertex costs about 75$ Where are you getting grille lights (that are good) for 37.50?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

BossPlow2010;1429847 said:


> So if I want to put a strobe on the rear of my fender to my f450 I should
> Put a grille light? I disagree. Grille lights are good for the grille, ands few other spots like toolbox, (Maybe the tailgate of a truck) and windows. whelen vertex costs about 75$ Where are you getting grille lights (that are good) for 37.50?


Agreed! Well put...


----------



## bryanlaprad (Jan 20, 2012)

i have a dash mount inside my truck...so i feel as though i am seen well enough out front. im more or less concerned about backing out of driveways and not being seen...thats why i thought the hide aways in the cargo lamp and reverse tail light would be good....im going to buy some 5" sound off flood lights to put on my back rack other wise i would put a surface mount on there,


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

What happen Tom....elightbars not busy enough for you?...had to join another forum board? Better watch...it gets difficult to keep up with all of them....should know...on 3 different ones at least once everyday....And Im still thinking about that RX44


----------



## rocky221 (Nov 6, 2011)

i was looking for some opinions on putting a dash light in the front of my truck but was wondering if that causes a glare inside the truck or off the hood of the truck while driving. and i was thinking of doing hideaways on my truck as well. would 2 in the tail lights be enough or should i do cargo light also. and last i have heard of other guys complaining about glare off plow with front hideaways, should i go amber on front or white? Thanks for any advice on this


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't give you any input on a dash light, I've never used one. But as as far as hide-a-ways, two in the tail lights should be sufficient...I have em in my cargo lights just as an extra. I would recommend amber in the front. You'll get all kinds of opinions in that, because white will be brighter and give you more pop....BUT amber won't give you as much flash back when it is actively snowing. JMO


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*lights in cargo*

This was my old truck. For those that will ask, I am a firefighter so the blue is semi-legal! Technically, in NY, none of these lights are legal!


----------



## rocky221 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I think im gonna start with the clear e-series hideways in the reverse lights for now and then see what comes next.


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

Put my strobes in place of my cargo lights on Sunday used strobes n more E 3 hideaways led strobes. Took me about 1 hour to do the job with a couple of beers. Next up is my atomic led cab lights I will try to document that job better, here are some pictures sorry it is using a crappy phone the lights flash pretty bright I am happy with them.
Steve


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

KC2LLW;1436798 said:


> Put my strobes in place of my cargo lights on Sunday used strobes n more E 3 hideaways led strobes. Took me about 1 hour to do the job with a couple of beers. Next up is my atomic led cab lights I will try to document that job better, here are some pictures sorry it is using a crappy phone the lights flash pretty bright I am happy with them.
> Steve


Post a video if you can, I'd like to see those!


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

Fire_n_Ice;1436888 said:


> Post a video if you can, I'd like to see those!


Here is a quick video on you tube with my crappy phone camera 





Steve


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

KC2LLW;1436798 said:


> Put my strobes in place of my cargo lights on Sunday used strobes n more E 3 hideaways led strobes. Took me about 1 hour to do the job with a couple of beers. Next up is my atomic led cab lights I will try to document that job better, here are some pictures sorry it is using a crappy phone the lights flash pretty bright I am happy with them.
> Steve


Did you splice into the wires for the cargo lights or fish the wires through the headliner to your dash?


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

I fished the wires thru the headliner down the rear pilar and under the kick plates to the dash all hidden nice and clean it is a Dually crew cab.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I installed the Whelen Vertex Amber LEDs in my cargo lamps and reverse lamps and I'm really pleased with the results. I also installed the Atomic LED Cab Clearance Lights and am pretty happy with them as well, but in bright sunlight, they're not as bright as I'd hoped. To be fair though, not many lights are really bright when the sun shines directly on the light its self. Here's an okay video I took with my phone.



rocky221;1430941 said:


> i was looking for some opinions on putting a dash light in the front of my truck but was wondering if that causes a glare inside the truck or off the hood of the truck while driving. and i was thinking of doing hideaways on my truck as well. would 2 in the tail lights be enough or should i do cargo light also. and last i have heard of other guys complaining about glare off plow with front hideaways, should i go amber on front or white? Thanks for any advice on this


Its a personal preference, but I wouldn't use a dash light for plowing. I've driven emergency vehicles with interior lights and though the can be handy and you don't have to clean the snow and ice off them, if you have ANY space between the light and the glass, you will get flashback. Its even worse if the glass has any dirt or moisture on it and is amplified drastically if there's any snow or ice on the glass. But, it is a matter of cost and personal preference. As for front hide-aways, I don't have any. White can be distracting in snow without a plow on the vehicle. I've got a buddy who has them, but doesn't use them unless he's clearing intersections because he hates the flashback from his blade. I wouldn't think amber or white would make much of a difference.


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

I was also thinking about putting strobes in the backup lenses too but I want to get my atomic leds in first. I am on a budget. I will try to get a better video tonight of the cargo lights


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I was asked about the install of the Atomic LED cab clearance lights. I imagine the process would be similar for the Dodge trucks, and I don't know if they have them yet for GM. If you're thinking of installing them on a Ford truck, I found this link very helpful.


----------

